# Boss Vs. Fisher Vs. ?



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

All right guys a little less than a year till i can get my lisence. Next fall i am getting a plow for a 3/4 ton Suburban that is going to be mine. I don't want to buy a truck yet when my dad is going to just give me his suburban! This has probably been asked before but between Fisher and Boss, who is better. And are there other brands that are even better than that? Thanks guys i appreciate it!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Now the suburban: 1996 GMC Suburban 2500 4x4.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

There are always new people with new ideas, and with second opinions


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

* I edited this entire thread because we have a zero tolerance for bickering and disrespecting fellow members *


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lots of opinions given on this, do a search. My personal experience shows me that a Fisher with a trip edge is superior to a Boss full trip. This comes from owning 5 different Boss plows and 3 Fishers. We have had one repair on a Fisher which resulted from hooking it on a curb while backing up and numerous repairs on all the Boss except the straight blade. Most of these repairs are welding of the lower hinge area. 

Superior to either of these for production is the Blizzard, for anything but residential plowing, it will blow any other plow away.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I went through the same thing as you. I had a Fisher 7.5 on a Ford Bronco and it worked flawlessly for years and years. Never did anything to it except paint it as it rusted up like the dickens by the end of the first winter. It always worked and I can say that I surely beat on it sometimes. Now I own a Boss. I talked with both Boss & Fisher dealers and liked what I heard regarding Boss. I was lucky enough to find a dealer who sold BOTH Boss and Fisher. He took a lot of time with me going over the pros and cons and also warranty issues with both plows. His Fishers had many more warranty issues than his Boss plows. I think either one is a very good plow so you won't go wrong either way. Just do your homework and get what you prefer.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

mcwlandscaping said:


> Now the suburban: 1996 GMC Suburban 2500 4x4.


That suburban will do fine with any plow you choose! My best bud had a '96 454 that had over 210K of hard miles pulling trailers with bobcats, boats, quad trailers and doing lots of burnouts! (and of course dozens of sets of brakes!). Two fuel pumps, one alternator, and no other problems at all!

In those years, the front IFS components are as strong as any straight axle and the 4L80E trans and NV241 Xcase are the nuts - Crank up the torsion bars and you will be fine with whatever plow you choose!

My choice would be a Western ultramount only because with the receiver ears taken off it has more front end ground clearance and stock height GM's aren't known for ground clearance...

Still you couldn't go wrong with a Boss, Fisher or a Blizzard either...


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey everyone, thanks for all the posts i like what i hear. I have only had any experience with Fisher (at my dads office since i was 8!!!) and i like it alot. Never any problems with the plow, just hook it up and your all set. As i have said before, I have about a year to research and decide so i have time to explore all options! Thanks again,
Michael


----------



## TriCountySnow (Jul 29, 2005)

My personal Experience with fisher is somewhat limited, however i do know that boss plows break rather easy, gentleman in my area had one for less than a year and was welding on it more than plowing with it, finally sold him an older western that we had laying around never had problem since, and trust me when i say he really beats this plow.


----------

